
HAProxy in 2018: HTTP/2 and dynamic reconfig - dmitri1981
https://certsimple.com/blog/haproxy-http2-dynamic-load-balancing-ssl
======
nailer
Author here: there's a bunch of existing HAProxy load balancing guides but
outdated: specifically, this adds HTTP/2 (added end of 2017) and dynamic
reconfig (added end of 2015), as well as the HTML5 SSE, a static server, and
other common useful bits and pieces.

All configs and the 'swap-server' script are at
[https://github.com/certsimple/haproxy-http2-load-
balancing-c...](https://github.com/certsimple/haproxy-http2-load-balancing-
config)

